# Gaming PC für ~1510 €



## matt1314 (15. Mai 2012)

*Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Hallo alle zusammen!

Ich habe mir seit meiner letzten Rechnerzusammenstellung einfach mal gedacht, ich stelle mir noch einmal von Anfang an alles neu zusammen.

Also folgendes: Es soll ein Gaming Rechner (Laufwerk: Blu-Ray lesen und DVD brennen) werden. Habe ihn bei Hardwareversand zusammengestellt.

*Prozessor*: Intel Core i7-3770K Box, LGA1155
*Mainboard*: Gigabyte Z77X-D3H, Intel Z77, ATX
*Arbeitsspeicher*: 16GB-Kit Corsair XMS3 PC3-12800U CL9
*Gehäuse*: Cooler Master 690 II Advanced USB 3.0 - NVIDIA Edition, ohne Netzteil
*Grafikkarte*: MSI N680GTX Twin Frozr 2GD5/OC, 2048MB GDDR5, PCI-Express
*Netzteil*: Corsair Enthusiast Series TX650 V2
*Festplatte*: WD Caviar Green 1TB Sata 6Gb/s*
Prozessorlüfter*: Prolimatech Panther CPU-Cooler
*Optisches Laufwerk*: LG CH10LS Blu-Ray ROM Bulk
*Betriebssystem*: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version)


Passen alle Komponenten gut zusammen?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## coroc (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Zum spielen reicht ein i5 auch, willst du übertakten? 
Ne SSD wäre sicher auch nett


----------



## The_Trasher (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

* Es heit Prozessorkühler und nicht Lüfter !
Außerdem würde ich einen anderen nehmen, hast du vor zu übertakten ?
Beim Netzteil könnte man auch ein anderes nehmen, 650 Watt wirst du wohl nie brauchen. Außerdem ist es bei Netzteilen oft so, dass teure Komponenten ( Enermax, Seasonic... ) etwas leiser sind, definitiv leiser als z.B. be Quiet.
Wie schauts mit Gehäuselüftern aus ?


----------



## matt1314 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Würde den i7 gerne beibehalten.  Eine SSD wollte ich nicht, die wollte ich mir später einbauen. 

Tut mir Leid, bei Hardwareversand stand Prozessorlüfter, deshalb habe ich das so geschrieben. Werde mir die korrekte Version aber merken.

Übertakten eigentlich nicht. Vielleicht irgendwann später, ich denke aber die 3,5 GHz vom 3770K (und im Turbo-Modus 3,9 GHz) sollten vorerst ausreichen. Okay, welches Netzteil könnte ich anstatt nehmen?

Gehäuselüfter konnte ich keine auswählen. Ich denke das sind dann die, die schon im CM 690 II drin sind.


----------



## coroc (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Ein BeQuiet StraightPower E9 CM 480W
und eine SSD ist bei diesem Budget ein  Must-have


----------



## FreezerX (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Beim RAM reichen 2x4GB sehr leicht aus, von 16GB hast du keinen Vorteil. Die Spannung der Module soll für Sandy und Ivy Bridge nur 1,5V betragen. Daher sind Corsair Vengeance Low Profile (LP) für 42€ im Kit sehr empfehlenswert.
Und bei den Grafikkarten bietet sich die GTX670 an. Diese ist nur wenige Prozent langsamer, aber z.B. die leise ASUS GTX670 DC2*T* für 420€ ist schneller als die GTX680.
Auch die normale DC2 Version würde gut ausreichen.
Als Kühler ist der Thermalright HR-02 Macho empfehlenswerter und günstiger.


----------



## matt1314 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Habe kein Netzteil dort gefunden, das weniger als 600 Watt leistet. Wie wäre es mit dem Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 600 Watt? Und wie gesagt, SSD kommt später.


----------



## coroc (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Machs ohne PC-Konfigurator, tu alles n den Warenkorb


----------



## FreezerX (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Als Netzteil reichen diese beiden leicht aus:
be quiet! E9-500W
be quiet! E9-CM-480W

Das letztere ist etwas teurer und hat Kabelmanagement.


----------



## The_Trasher (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Kabelmanagment ist für mich schon ein must-have und nicht bloß "nice-to-have" !

Solltest du später doch mal übertakten wollen würde sich dieses anbieten: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Seasonic » Seasonic X-560 Gold Modular Netzteil Semipassiv - 560 Watt

Ok, weitere Lüfter brauchst du nicht, sind genug schon eingebaut. Allerdings würde ich noch ne über ne Lüftersteuerung nachdenken. Zum Beispiel diese hier: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - Scythe » Scythe Kaze Server 5,25 Zoll Fancontroller - black

Prozessor würde ich diesen nehmen, ist rund 100 € billiger. Intel® Core


Intel Core i5-3570K Box, LGA1155
ASRock Z77 Extreme4, Sockel 1155, ATX
8GB-Kit G-Skill RipJaws PC3-12800U CL9
Cooler Master 690 II Advanced USB 3.0 - NVIDIA Edition
ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2048MB DDR5
be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E9-CM-480W 80+Gold
2x WD Caviar Green 500GB, SATA 6Gb/s
Thermalright HR-02 Macho
LG CH10LS Blu-Ray ROM Bulk
Scythe Kaze Server 5,25 Zoll Fancontroller
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version)
------------------------------------------------------------
ca. 1350,00 € netto


----------



## ich111 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Nimm als Netzteil das E9 CM 480W oder E9 CM 580W (beide sehr sehr leise und sehr effizient)

Das Fractal Design Arc (FD-CA-ARC-BL) | Geizhals Deutschland kannst du dir auch mal anschauen

SSD bringt dir wesentlich mehr als der 3770k (hat maximal 30% mehr Leistung als Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) | Geizhals Deutschland, wenn die Anwendung aber nichts mit SMT anfangen kann sind es 100MHz mehr und die kannst du dir takten)

Empfehlenswert sind Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B) | Geizhals Deutschland und Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD2) | Geizhals Deutschland. Beide sind für hohe Zuverlässigkeit und hohe Praxisleistung bekannt.


----------



## matt1314 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Das mit der SSD überlege ich mir noch, aber den 3770K würde ich wirklich gerne behalten. Gut, habe das E9 CM 580W Netzteil genommen. Und was it SMT?

Weiß einer von euch zufällig, wann die MSI GTX 680 TwinFrozr lieferbar sein wird? Bei allen Shops steht entweder Liefertermin unbekannt oder Lieferung über 7 Tage...


----------



## Threshold (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Durch SMT ist der i7 in der Lage neben einem physikalischen Kern noch einen logischen Kern zu erzeugen. Du hast dadurch nicht 4 Threads wie bei einem normalen Quad Core sondern 8 Threads. Das kann die Leistung bei bestimmten Anwendungen um 30% steigern.


----------



## Jeanboy (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Willst du rendern oder besser gefragt: Welche Anwendungen laufen bei dir (und wie oft) ?

Welche Spiele spielst du?

1. Tipp kauf dir das Betriebssystem: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463375173&pf_rd_i=301128


----------



## Scroll (15. Mai 2012)

Wenn du bei hwv bestellen willst klick die links uber gh an, da sparste dann nochmal paar euros 

Mfg


----------



## matt1314 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Ich spiele am meisten Simulatoren, wie Railworks 3, Bus-Simulator 2012 oder Microsoft Flight. Teilweise auch BF3, aber nicht viel. Minecraft spiele ich auch einwenig. An Anwendungen läuft bei mir oft der Audiosequenzer Cubase. Ich mache Musik, deshalb habe ich auch die Software dafür.

Und welche Links über gh? Was sind das für Links?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

gh Links sind geizhals.de Links. Die Jungs meinen du sollst darüber reingehen da die nochmal billiger sind da jeer hersteller bei der Such maschine als günstigster dastehen will.


----------



## matt1314 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Ja, aber dann muss ich mir den Rechner selbst zusammenbauen, oder?


----------



## Threshold (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Musst du nicht. Du kannst dir alles bei Hardwareversand zusammenstellen und die bauen zusammen.


----------



## ich111 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Nein, du kannst dir ja bei allem Artikeln Hardwareversand als Händler raussuchen und dann alle über gh.de in den Warenkorb legen, dann einfach noch den Zusammenbau dazu und du hast einen Fertigen PC.
Allerdings baut dir kein Händler einen ordentliche Kühler (Thermalright HR-02 Macho ist einer der bestem mit dem besten Preis/Leistungsverhältnis)  zu einem vernünftigen Preis einbaut.
Daher solltest du, wenn du dir eh einen K-Prozessor holst, den PC selbst zusammenbauen, da dir ein übertaktbarer Prozessor ohne guten Kühler nichts nützt.
Das ist nicht schwer und macht Spaß. Wir helfen dir auch gerne dabei.


----------



## matt1314 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Boah, wie geil ist das denn?? Tausend Dank, hab mir gerade rund 29 € gespart, indem ich über die Geizhals Links gegangen bin. Wäre nie selbst darauf gekommen. Ist es so eine versteckte Funktion oder so was?

Naja, ich hab doch den HR-02 Macho ausgewählt. Ist der etwas kein guter Lüfter? Meinst du jetzt, dass ich noch etwas sparen könnte, indem ich den Kühler oder gleich den ganzen PC selbst zusammenbauen kann, um noch etwas zu sparen?


----------



## FreezerX (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Der Macho HR-02 ist sehr gut. Und es ist ein Kühler, kein Lüfter


----------



## matt1314 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Verdammt! Schon wieder ist es aus mir rausgerutscht! Ich schreibe es mir hinter die Ohren, versprochen.  Ist der Prolimatech Panther eigentlich gut? Ist er insgesamt empfehlenswert?

Ach ja und übrigens: Ist der Alpenföhn Brocken denn wirklich so ein schwerer Kühler? Hardwareversand sagt mir immer, dass das Ding zu schwer ist und Schäden beim Transport verursachen könnte und dass ich ihn nur selbst montieren kann. Der würde dann beigelegt werden...


----------



## Softy (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Die Kühlleistung vom Prolimatech Panther ist OK,  der ist aber relativ laut. Daher würde ich eher zu einem anderen Kühler greifen.

Hardwareversand verbaut generell keine Kühler über 400 Gramm Gewicht.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Ne das ist keine spezielle Funktion von gh, jeder shop will einfach nur ganz oben stehen und deshalb sind die Preise fuer die die ueber gh. links reingehen billiger als fuer die die direkt auf der Hp kaufen.
(Sie wollen alle ganz oben sein, weil sie denken es wirft gutws Licht auf sie wenn sie bei einer Preissuchmaschine ganz oben stehen)


----------



## ich111 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Und alle Kühler unter 400 Gramm sind eher schwach. Wenn du den Kühler eh montierts, würde ich gleich alles selber machen. Da verlegt man dann auch die Kabel schöner als die bei HWV und Stecker passen eh nur da wo sie passen sollen, beim Board ist auserdem eine Anleitung dabei. 
Hier im Forum ist auch eine sehr gute Anleitung: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...156726-how-einen-pc-selbst-zusammenbauen.html


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*



matt1314 schrieb:


> Ach ja und übrigens: Ist der Alpenföhn Brocken denn wirklich so ein schwerer Kühler? Hardwareversand sagt mir immer, dass das Ding zu schwer ist und Schäden beim Transport verursachen könnte und dass ich ihn nur selbst montieren kann. Der würde dann beigelegt werden...


 
Jop, ist so. Der Brocken ist zu schwer um eingebaut zu werden. 
Große Kühler musst du selbst einbauen und da du dafür meist das Mainboard ausbauen musst kannst du den Rechner auch gleicht selbst zusammenschustern. 
So schwer ist das wirklich nicht. Probiere es einfach mal aus. Dazu gibts eine Menge Hilfen hier im Forum .


----------



## Zaldure (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...itiken-fuer-high-end-zusammenstellung-26.html

Vllt interessante Ansätze für dich dabei. Die Leute aus diesem Forum haben mir tatkräftig unter die Arme gegriffen und mir ständig erklärt wieso das und das  und jetzt ist er fertig für ~ 1300 Euro, obwohl 1500 eingeplant waren ^^ Natürlich kann man den 3770k anstatt den 3570k nehmen, wenn man damit vor hat zu arbeiten


----------



## facehugger (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Selbst in Anwendungen liegen i5-3570k/i7-3770k relativ eng beieinander:


Test: Intel
die 100€ Aufpreis kann man sich also mMn sparen oder woanders investieren...

Gruß


----------



## matt1314 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Naja, das mit dem Zusammenbauen bin ich mir noch nicht sicher. Vielleicht, mal schauen.

Habe noch zwei Fragen:

1. Wie schätzt ihr eigentlich das Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 600W Netzteil ein? Ist es empfehlenswert und reichen die Längen der Kabel für das CM 690 II Advanced (Nvidia-Edition) Gehäuse aus? Sind auch die beiden zwei 6-pin Anschlüsse für die GTX 680 vorhanden? Für meine Konfiguration reicht das Netzteil ja völlig aus, wie wir ja schon besprochen haben.

2. Bei HWV kann man ja auch sein Betriebssystem von den Mitarbeitern installieren lassen, allerdings für 34,99 €. Meine Frage: Ist es einfach, das Betriebssystem (Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit SB Version) selbst zu installieren? Was muss man dabei beachten und wie geht man da vor? Habe das noch nie selbst gemacht...


----------



## FreezerX (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

1. Das Cooler Master Pro Gold ist ein sehr gutes Netzteil, die Kabellängen reichen und die Grafikkartenanschlüsse sind vorhanden. Allerdings ist ein be quiet! E9-CM-480W auch goldig, hat ausreichend Leistung und kostet weniger.

2. Betriebssystem installieren ist leicht, das kannst du selber machen:
- DVD einlegen und von dieser starten (ggf. Taste beim Starten drücken, um im Bootmenü das Laufwerk auszuwählen).
- "Weiter" "Ja" und so weiter durchklicken . 
- Bei der Frage wo das Windows installiert werden soll, die SSD formatieren und auswählen.
- Rest ist wieder nur durchklicken.


----------



## matt1314 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Danke für deine Antwort. Was passiert denn, wenn ich den Rechner zusammengebaut geliefert bekomme und ihn anschließe bla bla und ihn dann einschalte? Muss ich danach sofort die Windows DVD einlegen oder wie muss ich mir das vorstellen? Und wieso SSD? Bei mir wird es zunächst eine einfach SATA III Festplatte sein (WD Caviar Green WD10EARX 1TB Sata-600). SSD kommt bei mir später rein. Muss ich die WD 1TB Festplatte dann trotzdem formatieren?


----------



## FreezerX (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Den Rechner darfst du auf jeden Fall erst einschalten, wenn der CPU Kühler verbaut ist, sonst produzierst du unter Umständen einen unangenehmen Geruch (das geringste Problem^^)!
Falls der Rechner aber komplett ist, schaltest du den PC ein, und legst sofort die DVD ein. Im besten Falle erkennt der PC, dass Windows auf der DVD gestartet werden soll. Falls nicht, drückst du direkt ab dem Einschalten die Bootmenü Taste (bei meinem ASRock Z68 Board ist das "F12") so oft, bis die Auswahl kommt, von welchem Medium du starten möchtest. Dann wählst du das DVD Laufwerk aus. 

Ich habe nicht mehr genau gewusst, welche Hardware bei dir rein soll. Mit der Festplatte ist es genau gleich. Du wirst während der Windows Installation einen "nicht zugewiesenen Speicher" von circa 932GB Größe sehen (das sind 1000GB). Dort kannst du auf "Neu" klicken und erstellst dir einen Festplattenbereich mit der maximalen Größe. Klingt jetzt etwas viel, ist aber in der Regel relativ selbsterklärend.


----------



## ich111 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*



matt1314 schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort. Was passiert denn, wenn ich den Rechner zusammengebaut geliefert bekomme und ihn anschließe bla bla und ihn dann einschalte? Muss ich danach sofort die Windows DVD einlegen oder wie muss ich mir das vorstellen? Und wieso SSD? Bei mir wird es zunächst eine einfach SATA III Festplatte sein (WD Caviar Green WD10EARX 1TB Sata-600). SSD kommt bei mir später rein. Muss ich die WD 1TB Festplatte dann trotzdem formatieren?


Sata III ist bei Festplatten nur Marketing, da sich Festplatte bei den Übertragungsraten momentan zwischen Sata I und Sata II befinden. 
Vor der Installation solltes du schauen, dass der Sata Betriebsmodus auf AHCI steht (dürfte IDE heißen wenn es nicht standardmäßig auf AHCI steht), dann ist dein System schneller da Windows die HDD besser ansprechen kann.


----------



## Threshold (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*



ich111 schrieb:


> dann ist dein System schneller da Windows die HDD besser ansprechen kann.



Nur auf dem Papier. In der Praxis ist der Unterschied weniger als null.


----------



## coroc (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Wenn du es nicht machst kann man es zqar trotzdem ändern, aber das ist ein riesen Aufwand


----------



## ich111 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Wenn er die SSD eh nachrüsten will sollte er es lieber gleich machen, den Trim gibt nur unter AHCI


----------



## matt1314 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Also sehe ich beim allerersten Start nur das BIOS, wo ich dann auf AHCI umstellen muss?


----------



## Jeanboy (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*



matt1314 schrieb:


> Also sehe ich beim allerersten Start nur das BIOS, wo ich dann auf AHCI umstellen muss?


 
Es könnte so sein... Bei mir war AHCI schon eingestellt


----------



## coroc (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Kommt wahrscheinlich immer aufs Bios/uefi an


----------



## matt1314 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Okay, dann kann ich mich schon mal darauf einstellen, dass ich dann im BIOS lande. Dort muss ich dann die DVD einlegen, ggf. auf AHCI umstellen und dann neu starten, korrekt?


----------



## Softy (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Genau, und Du musst schauen, dass das DVD Laufwerk an erster Stelle der Bootreihenfolge steht.


----------



## matt1314 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Ok, super. Dann wäre das soweit geklärt. Werden auch über USB angeschlossene Tastatur und Maus beim ersten Start erkannt?


----------



## Softy (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Ja, solange Du sie am USB2-Anschluss anstöpselst, gibt es da keine Probleme.


----------



## matt1314 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Noch eine Frage vor dem hoffentlich baldigen Kauf:

Welche Mainboard soll ich nehmen,

1. die Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H oder

2. die ASRock Z77 Extreme4?


----------



## ich111 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Brauchst du SLI/Crossfire? Wenn ja, würde ich das Extreme 4 nehmen
Wenn nicht, dann reicht ein Asrock Pro3/Pro4


----------



## matt1314 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Also ist die Gigabyte-Z77X-D3H nicht zu empfehlen? SLI vielleicht. Es wird zunächst die MSI N680GTX TwinFrozr eingebaut, danach mal schauen. Und bezüglich dem noch eine Frage: Die neuen GraKas müssen ja in PCI-E 3.0 x16 Slots verbaut werden. Beide Mainboards (Gigabyte und AsRock) haben aber nur einen PCI-E 3.0 x16 Slot. Heißt das, dass es für die zweite GraKa nicht notwendig ist, sie in einen PCI-E 3.0 x16 Slot zu verbauen?


----------



## Threshold (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Das Gigabyte kannst du ebenso kaufen.


----------



## matt1314 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Gibt es da keine großen Unterschiede? Ist vielleicht beim einen Mainboard das BIOS besser/übersichtlicher als im anderen?


----------



## Threshold (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Asrock und Gigabyte haben andere Bios Versionen. Aber ob das eine besser ist als das andere würde ich nicht sagen. Mit beiden wirst du zurecht kommen.


----------



## matt1314 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Hier habe ich mal ein Video zur AsRock Mainboard gefunden: ASRock Z77 Extreme4

Dort scheint es so, als ob das Mainboard ein UEFI BIOS hat. Ist es ab Werk so und ist ein UEFI BIOS besser als ein normales BIOS? Tut mir Leid wegen solchen dummen Fragen, habe noch nicht alles im Kopf.


----------



## Softy (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Inzwischen haben alle Hersteller UEFI. Sogar Gigabyte hat es mittlerweile geschafft


----------



## Threshold (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*



Softy schrieb:


> Inzwischen haben alle Hersteller UEFI. Sogar Gigabyte hat es mittlerweile geschafft


 
Die haben gleich noch einen drauf gesetzt und machen in 3D. 
Lustig ist dass es ruckelt wenn du 3D machst.


----------



## Scroll (29. Mai 2012)

matt1314 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier habe ich mal ein Video zur AsRock Mainboard gefunden: ASRock Z77 Extreme4
> 
> Dort scheint es so, als ob das Mainboard ein UEFI BIOS hat. Ist es ab Werk so und ist ein UEFI BIOS besser als ein normales BIOS? Tut mir Leid wegen solchen dummen Fragen, habe noch nicht alles im Kopf.



Ich muss ehrlich sagen als laie gefällt mir das uefi bios mehr. Warum? Ich finde es übersichtlicher 

Falls es jmd anders sieht gerne, ist nur meine meinung 

Mfg


----------



## coroc (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die haben gleich noch einen drauf gesetzt und machen in 3D.
> Lustig ist dass es ruckelt wenn du 3D machst.


 
Naja, aber auch nicht alle Meins noch nicht, aber die ganzen Z77/H77 usw schon


----------



## matt1314 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Na gut, ich entscheide mich dann doch für die AsRock und schaue dann, wie das System dann mit dem Ding läuft. Dort muss ich ja zuerst irgendwo auf AHCI umstellen beim ersten Start des Rechners. 

Ich überlege immer noch wegen dem Zusammenbau, da HWV noch nicht alle Komponenten auf Lager hat, die ich nehmen möchte. Falls sich das dann nicht bis ungefähr Mitte Juni ändert, muss ich wohl die Komponenten woanders holen (z.B. alternate) und dann selbst alles zusammenschrauben. Soll ja Spaß machen und dann steht man doppelt so stolz da, dass man seinen eigenen Rechner selbst zusammengebaut hat.


----------



## coroc (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Wenn du selbst zusammenbauen bestelle bei Mindfactory.de


----------



## Threshold (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*



coroc schrieb:


> Naja, aber auch nicht alle Meins noch nicht, aber die ganzen Z77/H77 usw schon


 
Richtig deins nicht. Das kam er ab Sockel 2011 und dann beim neuen Chipsatz. 
Gigabyte ist spät dran. Für Sandy Mainboards gibt es auch kein UEFI von Gigabyte. Ebenso nicht bei AMD.
Du hättest das Asrock 970 Extreme4 nehmen sollen. Das hat echt ein gutes UEFI.


----------



## coroc (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Ist mir auch klar geworden aber S***** drauf


----------



## Threshold (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*



coroc schrieb:


> Ist mir auch klar geworden aber S***** drauf


 
Wechsel doch auf Ivy Bridge und wenn dich einer fragt wieso dann sagt du nicht weil du die mehr Leistung haben willst oder weniger Strom verbrauchen willst sondern weil du ein Gigabyte mit 3D UEFI haben willst.


----------



## coroc (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Nö, kein Geld, außerdem reicht meine Konfig im Moment ja


Ich will aber unbedingt das 3D UEFI haben


----------



## Threshold (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*



coroc schrieb:


> Ich will aber unbedingt das 3D UEFI haben


 
Das kriegst du derzeit nur für Sockel 2011 und 1155. Wann Gigabyte damit zukünftige AM3+ Boards bestücken wird weiß ich nicht.


----------



## coroc (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Ich weiss, das war nicht wirklich ernst gemeint, solange meins Sys reicht kauf ich mir nichts neues


----------



## matt1314 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Ich bin mir noch nicht so ganz sicher beim CPU-Kühler. Ich habe ja den Prolimatech Panther genommen, aber ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob der gut ist. Als Alternative steht noch der Thermalright HR-02 Macho zur Verfügung, aber bei dem bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, da er so ziemlich groß ist. Würde der mit der MSI N680GTX TwinFrozr aufs Mainboard passen (AsRock Z77 Extreme 4)?


----------



## coroc (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Das ja, problematisch wird eher das Gehäuse, welches denn?


----------



## matt1314 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Das Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced - NVIDIA Edition.


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Da passt alles rein.


----------



## ich111 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Kann dir den Macho nur empfehlen. Da erhält man einiges für sein Geld


----------



## facehugger (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*



Threshold schrieb:


> Da passt alles rein.


Sogar Rainer Calmund, naja fast...

Gruß


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*



facehugger schrieb:


> Sogar Rainer Calmund, naja fast...
> 
> Gruß


 
Ja richtig. - Sein Fuß.


----------



## coroc (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Bei mir wars nur der große Zeh


----------



## matt1314 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Ihr Scherzkekse.  Danke für die Empfehlung, ist der Einbau von dem aufwendig? Und wird dem Ding auch die thermische Paste beigelegt? Weil ich hab noch eine volle Tube Arctic Cooling MX-2 Paste zur Verfügung, falls die gut ist.


----------



## coroc (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Die MX-2 ist eine der besten! Aber dem CPU-Kühler sollte welche beiliegen


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Der Einbau ist nicht komplizierter als bei anderen Kühlern. Du bekommst da ungefähr 1 Gramm dazu, aber die MX-2 ist sehr gut, du solltest also die MX-2 nehmen, falls sie noch haltbar ist.


----------



## matt1314 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Die MX-2 habe ich noch nicht mal ausgepackt, hatte sie vor einiger Zeit bestellt, so Ende Dezember 2011. Die war allerdings damals nicht nötig, deshalb liegt sie noch bei mir, denke sie ist noch haltbar.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*



matt1314 schrieb:


> Die MX-2 habe ich noch nicht mal ausgepackt, hatte sie vor einiger Zeit bestellt, so Ende Dezember 2011. Die war allerdings damals nicht nötig, deshalb liegt sie noch bei mir, denke sie ist noch haltbar.


 
Das ist sie. Benutz die.


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Die ist unbegrenzt haltbar. Die kannst du auch nach 10 Jahren noch genauso benutzen als wenn sie neu wäre.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die ist unbegrenzt haltbar. Die kannst du auch nach 10 Jahren noch genauso benutzen als wenn sie neu wäre.


 
Ist das keine Kunststoffpaste?


----------



## coroc (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Das ist Silikon mit Kupferpartikeln, oder


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Keine Ahnung aus was die gemacht wird.
Silikon und Keramik aber nicht.


----------



## FreezerX (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Wärmeleitpaste
Das sollte als Info genügen^^


----------



## coroc (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Die Zusammensetzung der jeweiligen Wärmeleitpasten ist abhängig vom Pastenhersteller, der Wärmeleitfähigkeit, den empfohlenen Anwendungsfall und dem Dauerbetriebstemperaturbereich der Paste. Klassische Wärmeleitpasten enthalten hauptsächlich Silikonöl und Zinkoxid, hochpreisige Varianten sind mit Aluminium-, Kupfer-, Graphit- und Silberbestandteilen erhältlich. Weiterhin werden auch silikonfreie Pasten angeboten. Relativ neu auf dem Markt sind Pasten, die ähnlich wie Wärmeleitpads auf thermoplastischen Kunststoffen basieren. Bei den verschiedenen Pasten gibt es Unterschiede in der Wärmeleitfähigkeit um den Faktor drei bis vier, jedoch leitet auch die beste klassische Wärmeleitpaste die Wärme um mindestens den Faktor 20 schlechter als die üblichen Kühlkörper aus Aluminium oder Kupfer.



Hier stehts


----------



## matt1314 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Passen auch die vier RAM-Riegel hinein mit dem Macho (4x4GB Corsair XMS3 PC3-12800U CL9)?


----------



## FreezerX (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Ja.
(Oha, Antworten unter fünf Zeichen sind nicht erlaubt)


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (31. Mai 2012)

Ist mir auxh schon aufgefallen


----------



## ich111 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Die brauchen zu viel Spannung. 1,5V ist das maximum der Gefühle. Nimm besser die: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## matt1314 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Okay, danke für die Antwort bezüglich der XMS3 Riegel. Ich hab noch zwei Fragen. Habe mich entschlossen, den PC selbst zusammenzubauen (na das wird ja mal ein Spaß ) und noch eine SSD mit einzubauen. 

1. Geplant ist die Samsung SSD 830 128 GB. Bei HWV kostet die 112 € (über Schottenland.de Link 107 €), trägt aber den Namen "Paper Box" (--> http://www2.hardwareversand.de/Soli...ng+SSD+830+128GB+SATA+6GB's+Paper+Box.article). Was heißt das? Normalerweise kostet die 160 € oder so in anderen Shops. Ist es so eine Art "Bulk" Version, sodass sie billiger ist?

2. Liegt dem Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced - NVIDIA Edition Gehäuse ein Festplatten-"Adapter" (keine Ahnung, wie das heißt), sodass man die 2,5'' SSD an ihm dort befestigen kann?


----------



## ich111 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Die 160€ sind nur für Versionen mit Update Kit, also einer Backupsoftware, ausführlicher Anleitung, Halterahmen und ein Sata zu USB Adapter.
Die Paper Box (nur eine Bezeichnung von HWV) ist eben nur die SSD, mehr wirst da ja nicht brauchen. Das Gehäuse hat sicher bereits einen Halterahmen


----------



## Scroll (6. Juni 2012)

matt1314 schrieb:
			
		

> Okay, danke für die Antwort bezüglich der XMS3 Riegel. Ich hab noch zwei Fragen. Habe mich entschlossen, den PC selbst zusammenzubauen (na das wird ja mal ein Spaß ) und noch eine SSD mit einzubauen.
> 
> 1. Geplant ist die Samsung SSD 830 128 GB. Bei HWV kostet die 112 € (über Hardwareschotte.de Link 107 €), trägt aber den Namen "Paper Box" (--> http://www2.hardwareversand.de/Solid-State-Disk/56866/Samsung+SSD+830+128GB+SATA+6GB%27s+Paper+Box.article). Was heißt das? Normalerweise kostet die 160 € oder so in anderen Shops. Ist es so eine Art "Bulk" Version, sodass sie billiger ist?
> 
> 2. Liegt dem Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced - NVIDIA Edition Gehäuse ein Festplatten-"Adapter" (keine Ahnung, wie das heißt), sodass man die 2,5'' SSD an ihm dort befestigen kann?



Zum 2. Anliegen: normalerweise brauchst du keinen festplattenrahmen, da reicht es wenn du sie ins gehause einfach reinlegst und mit isolierband oder so befestigst, mache ich mit meiner genauso, bisher keine probleme  hatte mir einen rahmen kaufen mussen und dacht mir ne, bastelst einfach rein  passieren kann da nichts da ja bei einer ssd keine beweglichen teile verbaut sind wie bei hdds.

Beim 1. Weis ichs leider nicht.

Mfg


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

1. Das ist nur eine Bezeichnung von Hardwareversand selbst. Spielt keine Rolle.
2. Das Case hat eine Vorrichtung integriert die eine 2,5 Zoll Festplatte aufnehmen kann. Du musst nichts extra kaufen.


----------



## matt1314 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Okay, danke sehr für die Erklärung, dann kann ich ja die unbesorgt nehmen.  

Was heißt eigentlich bei HWV "Lieferzeit über 7 Tage"? Heißt das, dass wenn ich sie bestelle, HWV sie für mich von MSI oder so bestellt und dann mir zuliefert (das innerhalb von 7 Tagen) oder wie ist das zu verstehen? Oder heißt das einfach nur, dass HWV die Komponente nicht auf Lager hat und ich warten muss, bis die Partie bei denen eintrifft?


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Hardwareversand hat den Artikel nicht auf Lager und daher sagen sie dass die Lieferzeit über 7 Tage beträgt weil sie nicht wissen ab wann der Artikel wieder verfügbar ist.
Wissen sie das schreiben sie es hin.


----------



## matt1314 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Okay, danke. Dann muss ich wohl noch warten. So ziemlich viele Shops haben die MSI N680GTX TwinFrozr noch nicht auf Lager. Ist sie denn noch so frisch? Müsste doch schon vor einigen Monaten rausgekommen sein...


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Frisch ist sie nicht nur sind die Nvidia Karten kaum lieferbar. Du musst schon Glück haben wenn du jetzt eine haben willst.


----------



## matt1314 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Bei Amazon soll sie auch bald verfügbar sein. Gibt es eine große Nachfrage auf die NVIDIA Karten und sind die dann schnell ausverkauft?


----------



## coroc (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*



> Gibt es eine große Nachfrage auf die NVIDIA Karten und sind die dann schnell ausverkauft?



U.a. ich würde sagen um den Preis zu drücken


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*



matt1314 schrieb:


> Gibt es eine große Nachfrage auf die NVIDIA Karten und sind die dann schnell ausverkauft?


 
TSMC schafft es nicht genügend Chips herzustellen. Die Nachfrage ist wie immer vorhanden aber nicht übertrieben.


----------



## matt1314 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Na gut, es gibt noch andere Shops, die die Karte auf Lager haben. Falls die bei HWV nicht bald auftaucht, bestelle ich sie woanders.  Bezüglich der SSD stünde noch die zur Auswahl: OCZ Vertex 3 120GB 6,4cm (2,5") SATA3

Wäre die gut oder soll ich die Samsung SSD 830 nehmen?

Muss ich dann auf der SSD auch Windows installieren? Und wenn ich z.B. von der SSD aus ein Spiel starten möchte, muss ich dann den Rechner neu starten, um sie benutzen zu können?


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Nimm die Samsung.


----------



## Softy (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Wenn OCZ, dann die Vertex *4*, obwohl da auch noch Langzeiterfahrungen fehlen. Ich würde an Deiner Stelle zur bewährten Samsung SSD830 oder Crucial m4 greifen.

Auf die SSD sollte Windows und die am häufigsten genutzten Programme und Spiele. Sonst profitieren die ja nicht von der kürzeren Ladezeit. Neu starten musst Du da nix.


----------



## matt1314 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Kann ich also dann mein Windows zwei mal aktivieren (Festplatte und SSD)? Aber wie wechsle ich denn dann zur SSD, wenn ich ein Spiel von der starten möchte? Ich dachte, ich muss den PC neu starten, um auf die SSD zu wechseln...


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Was hast du da denn vor?
Einfach Windows auf die SSD installieren und fertig. Wieso willst du Windows noch auf die HDD installieren?


----------



## Softy (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Wieso willst Du 2x Windows installieren, es reicht doch, wenn Du Windows auf die SSD installierst. Die HDD ist dann nur noch Datengrab für Filme, Musik, Fotos, selten gespielte Games etc.


----------



## matt1314 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Sorry, Leute, war etwas verwirrt bei der Sache. Also Windows nur auf die SSD installieren und nicht auf die 1TB HDD? Das heißt, ich kann die HDD über den Arbeitsplatz (Computer) aufrufen und dort den ganzen Kram verstauen. Ich dachte bloß, dass auf jede Platte Windows rauf muss und wenn ich mal zur anderen Platte greifen möchte, muss ich den Rechner neu starten. So war das bei meinem alten Rechner, deshalb die Verwirrung.


----------



## Softy (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Du kannst auf die HDD zugreifen, auch wenn Windows auf der SSD installiert ist.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Du kannst so viele Festplatten einbauen wie du Anschlüsse hast.
Jede Partition oder Festplatte bekommt einen eigenen Buchstaben und dadurch hast du dann im Arbeitsplatz mehrere logische Laufwerke.
Die SSD ist nur eine davon. Die HDD eine andere. Noch eine HDD würde noch einen Buchstaben bekommen. Laufwerke haben auch Buchstaben.


----------



## matt1314 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Okay, danke nochmal. Das heißt, ich kann ein Spiel auf die HDD installieren und von dort aus starten und das Spiel würde dann nur von dieser Platte gestartet werden und nicht von der SSD, richtig?

Muss ich also im UEFI die SSD als Boot-Festplatte einstellen?


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Du kannst ein Spiel auf die HDD oder auf die SSD installieren. Die verkürzten Ladezeiten hast Du natürlich nur, wenn das Spiel auf der SSD installiert ist.

Die SSD (mit Windows drauf) ist dann Deine Boot-Platte.


----------



## matt1314 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Noch eine Frage bezüglich der SSD: Wenn ich die Samsung SSD 830 128GB in der Basic Version kaufe, dann habe ich ja keinen SATA 3 Kabel usw. Sind diese Kabel schon am Netzteil oder muss ich diese separat dann kaufen? Oder gleich die Desktop Version?


----------



## Softy (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Beim Board sind SATA Kabel dabei. Bei günstigen Boards sind es meistens 2 Kabel, bei teuren Brettern 4 Kabel.


----------



## matt1314 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Sind denn alle bei der AsRock Z77 Extreme 4 dabei?


----------



## ich111 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Die Kabel sind beim Mainboard Dabei. Was soll den das Datenkabel beim Netzeil, das hat die Sata Stromkabel
Das Extreme4 dürfte 4 Kabel im Zuberhör haben


----------



## matt1314 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Also hier sind zwei SATA 6GB/s Kabel enthalten: Asrock Z77 Extreme4 Review and Unboxing - YouTube

Das sind also die nötigen Kabel zum verbinden der SSD und der andere ist am Netzteil, richtig?


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Ja. Erst das Extreme6 bietet mehr Kabel. Aber 2x Sata 6GB/s reichen auch.
Willst du mehr Festplatten einbauen und hast keine Sata Kabel solltest du aber welche mit bestellen.


----------



## ich111 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Das NT hat nur die Stromkabel und davon reichlich
http://blog.nico.at/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/sata33.jpg
Die rote Schrift kann ignoriert werden


----------



## matt1314 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja. Erst das Extreme6 bietet mehr Kabel. Aber 2x Sata 6GB/s reichen auch.
> Willst du mehr Festplatten einbauen und hast keine Sata Kabel solltest du aber welche mit bestellen.


 
Ich werde mir zwei Festplatten einbauen, nämlich eine WD Caviar Green 1TB WD10EARX (SATA 3) und halt diese Samsung SSD 830 128 GB. Reichen die beigelegten zwei SATA 6 GB/s Kabel aus oder brauche ich mehr?


----------



## coroc (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Die reichen aus, aber willst du keine ODD einbauen?


----------



## matt1314 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Meinst du ein optisches Laufwerk? Ja, ich will eins einbauen, nämlich das LG CH10LS20 Blu-Ray ROM Super Multi Blue Laufwerk.


----------



## coroc (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Dafür bräuchtest du auch noch ein Sata Kabel


----------



## matt1314 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Das heißt die vom Netzteil sind nur zur Stromversorgung. Zum Anschließen an das Mainboard brauche ich also noch eins, richtig? Wo könnte man sich einen besorgen? Ein Link zu Amazon oder so wäre nett.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Strom liefert das Netzteil. Du brauchst aber die Datenkabel. Beim Board sind 2 dabei. Willst du 3 Geräte einbauen solltest du noch ein Kabel dazu kaufen. Oder besser 2 falls noch mal eine Festplatte dazukommt.
Das hier reicht bei HDD und Laufwerk.
2 Stück Logilink SATA Kabel 0,5m Rot mit Clip gerade: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Du kannst auch das nehmen.
SATA Datenkabel: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## ich111 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Ich würde die mit dem Clip nehmen, der hat nur Vorteile


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Die mit Clip rutschen nicht vom Stecker aber wenn du den Rechner nicht bewegst reichen auch die normalen.


----------



## matt1314 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Ich nehme die mit dem Clip. Hoffe, ich hab dann soweit alles geklärt. Letzter Check:

*CPU*: Intel Core i7-3770K
*Mainboard*: ASRock Z77 Extreme 4
*GraKa*: MSI N680GTX Twin Frozr 2GD5/OC
*SoKa*: Creative SB X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Pro
*RAM*: Corsair XMS3 16 GB Kit 1600 MHz
*Netzteil*: Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 600W
*CPU-Kühler*: Thermalright HR-02 Macho
*Laufwerk*: LG CH10LS20 Blu-Ray ROM
*HDD*: WD Caviar Green 1TB SATA 3 WD10EARX
*SSD*: Samsung SSD 830 128 GB (Basic)
*Case*: Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced (NVIDIA Edition)

(*Tastatur*: Microsoft Sidewinder X4)
(*Maus*: Microsoft Sidewinder X3)
(*Monitor*: ASUS VS248H 24'' Full HD)
(*Lautsprecher*: Edifier C2 2.1 Soundsystem)

*Zubehör*:

2x Logilink SATA Kabel 0,5m Rot mit Clip


Jetzt will ich nur noch wissen, ob alles zueinander passt und ich kein weiteres Zubehör mehr brauche (keine weiteren Kabel etc.).


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Ein 600 Watt Netzteil brauchst du nicht.
Kauf dir das BeQuiet Straight E9 CM480.

Sonst passt alles. Achte darauf dass du beim Case die USB 3 Version nimmst.


----------



## Softy (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Hast Du mal nen Link zum RAM? Ich glaube nämlich, dass die RAM Spannung zu hoch ist für Ivy.

Soundkarte würde ich eine Asus Xonar nehmen, aber ich glaube das Thema hatten wir schon 

Netzteil reicht auch ein be Quiet Straight Power E9 CM 480 oder Seasonic X-560.

Beim Laufwerk müsstest Du darauf achten, dass Du die retail Variante nimmst, falls Du noch eine Abspielsoftware für BluRays brauchst. Freeware gibt es keine.


----------



## matt1314 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Ja, das Case ist die Advanced Version mit USB 3.0.  Danke sehr für die Bestätigung.

Ja, Laufwerk ist die Retail Version. Das RAM Kit ist hier: http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=52085&agid=1193


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Das Kit ist i.O.


----------



## Softy (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Dann passt alles 

Urbi@Orbi


----------



## ich111 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

@Softy: Bist du der Hardwarepapst?


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Softy ist der Spamm Gott. 
Keiner kommt hinterher.


----------



## matt1314 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Muss ich eigentlich dann diese ganzen Treiber installieren, die hier zu finden sind? --> ASRock > Produkte > Z77 Extreme4 > Download

Oder sind die auch alle auf der CD?


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Lade dir die Treiber von der Homepage herunter. Nicht die CD benutzen.
Intel Rapid und Smart brauchst du nicht.
App Charger auch nicht.
Den CIR Treiber nur wenn du das auch nutzt.


----------



## matt1314 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Okay, habe jetzt folgendes heruntergeladen:

Treiber für Realtek High-Definition-Audio, INF-Treiber, Broadcom Netzwerktreiber, ASMedia SATA3-Treiber, ASMedia USB 3.0-Treiber, Intel USB 3.0-Treiber, VGA-Treiber.

Ich nehme an, dass ich den Realtek Treiber nicht brauchen werde, da ich ja dann den von Creative installieren werde, korrekt? Und muss ich das UEFI dann auf 1.70 flashen oder erst nur, wenn ich Probleme habe?


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Wenn du eine Soundkarte einbaust brauchst du den Sound Treiber von Realtek nicht da du sie ja nicht nutzt.
UEFI musst du nur flashen wenn was nicht läuft oder nicht erkannt wird.


----------



## Scroll (12. Juni 2012)

Du kannst es zwar auch so flashen allerdings wenn keine probleme auftreten wurde ich es lassen, besteht immer ein kleines restrisiko das man sich das board schrottet, seis auch bloss ein stromausfall o.ä.

Mfg


----------



## matt1314 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Okay. Wann muss ich die Treiber installieren? Nachdem ich Windows installiert habe, korrekt? Und mehr als das, was ich heruntergeladen habe, brauche ich nicht, richtig? Muss ich den VGA Treiber installieren, wenn ich sowieso eine Grafikkarte mit DVI-D Anschluss nutze?


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Erst Windows installieren. Danach die Treiber.
Den Treiber für die IGP würde ich installieren. Falls du sie mal nutzen willst oder musst ist der Treiber schon da und du hast keine Probleme.


----------



## matt1314 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Alles klar. Diese sind also nicht nötig:

Intel Management Engine-Treiber, Intel Rapid Start-Treiber, Intel Smart Connect-Treiber, AppCharger, Lucid Virtu MVP, SATA RAID-Treiber, Intel Rapid Storage Technology-Treiber.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Intel Managment würde ich mitnehmen ebenso Lucid Virtu MVP.


----------



## Softy (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Ich würde den SATA3 Controller im BIOS deaktivieren und auch die Treiber nicht installieren. Am besten ist es, wenn Du die SSD an den Chipsatz-SATA3 Anschluss klemmst.

Die SATA3-Hostcontroller sind Blödsinn, damit ist die SSD dann auf SATA2-Niveau. Außerdem bootet der Rechner schneller, wenn Du den SATA3 Hostcontroller im BIOS abschaltest.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Hast du das mal ausprobiert?


----------



## Softy (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Ja, einen Unterschied merkt man in der Praxis eh nicht, ob eine SSD an SATA2 oder SATA3 (ext. Controller) oder SATA3 (nativ) hängt. Aber in Benchmarks gewinnt man mit dem SATA3 Hostcontroller keinen Blumentopf


----------



## ich111 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Der Unterschied in der Bootzeit ist schon ordentlich


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Sowas dachte ich mir.


----------



## ich111 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Nur das Ausschalten aller Zusatzcontroller (außer USB 3.0) und dem Asus Bild bringt bei mir schon 10 Sekunden


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Wenn du die nicht brauchst kannst du sie abschalten.


----------



## matt1314 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Mir sagt das jetzt nichts, wo ich was anschließen muss und was das für einen Vorteil haben wird. Würde mich freuen, wenn es etwas genauer wäre. Ich habe am meisten Angst davor, die ganzen Kabel zu verbinden, wenn ich alles zusammengebaut habe... Deshalb möchte ich alles so detailgetreu wie möglich wissen, bevor ich anfange.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Wie viele Geräte willst du denn überhaupt einbauen?


----------



## Softy (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Also, Du hast 4x SATA2 Anschluss, für Festplatten und optische Laufwerke.

Dann 2x SATA3 nativ im Chipsatz, da sollte die SSD angeschlossen werden.

Dann 2x SATA3 über den ASMedia Controller. Den würde ich im BIOS abschalten, bzw. nur verwenden, wenn Dir die anderen 6 SATA-Ports nicht ausreichen.

Was was ist, steht im Handbuch.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Das steht auch auf dem Mainboard. Die Sata 6GB/s haben andere Farben als die Sata 3GB/s Ports.
Die Ports des Controllers haben eine andere Bezeichnung als die 6 Ports des Intel Chipsatzes.
Die Ports vom Chipsatz sind auch immer zusammen. Hast du also die 4 Sata 3GB/s Ports identifiziert sind die beiden 6GB/s Ports direkt daneben die vom Intel Chipsatz.


----------



## matt1314 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Okay, also welche sollte ich jetzt abschalten und wo soll die HDD, SSD und das Laufwerk rein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Die ganz rechten sind die Asmedia SATA3-Anschlüsse. Die kannst Du abschalten.

Die SSD sollte in SATA3_0_1, und HDD und Laufwerk in SATA2_02 - _05


----------



## matt1314 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

SATA2_02 - _05? Meinst du SATA2_4_5? Und wie schalte ich die ASmedia SATA 3-Anschlüsse im UEFI ab? Und noch eine Frage: Sind die Anschlüsse "CHA_FAN1", "CHA_FAN2" und "CHA_FAN3" für die Gehäuselüfter? Hier zu sehen: http://www.jmt.bg/images/products/19418_37914.jpg


----------



## badong (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Hier sind sie.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Das ist egal, an welchen SATA2 Port, also entweder an SATA2_2_3 oder SATA2_4_5.

Ja, an die CHA_FAN Anschlüsse kannst Du die Gehäuselüfter anschließen. Die CPU_FAN Anschlüsse sind für den CPU Kühlerlüfter, der PWR_FAN Anschluss ist nicht regelbar.

Die CHA_FAN Anschlüsse sind im BIOS oder über eine Software (AXTU) steuerbar.


----------



## badong (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Ich hab den Tip mit dem deaktivieren der zusätzlichen SATA Ports und dem boot screen von Asrock versucht.
Macht echt was aus. Danke!


----------



## Threshold (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

An den PWR_FAN kommt das Netzteil -- sofern es dafür einen Anschluss hat -- damit kannst du die Drehzahl des Netzteil Lüfters auslesen -- mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## matt1314 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Super, besten Dank. Nur noch eine Frage: Wie schalte ich die ASmedia SATA 3-Anschlüsse im UEFI ab? Wo muss ich das dort machen?


----------



## Softy (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Das geht im UEFI unter "Advanced" --> Storage Configuration --> SATA Controller

Das  Sata Aggressive Link Power Managment kannst Du bei der Gelegenheit auch gleich ausschalten, das ist eine eher sinnfreie Energiespareinstellung.


----------



## matt1314 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Alles bestens, FETTEN Dank, Jungs! Habe soeben alles bestellt, jetzt heißt es warten, bis alles ankommt (und Tee trinken ).


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Die Vorfreude ist die schönste Fruede
Ich weiß noch for 3 monaten musste ich genau das gleiche durmachen


----------



## matt1314 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

So ist es! Habe alles gestern bestellt, schaue heute auf HWV vorbei und das Netzteil ist nicht mehr verfügbar. Hab anscheinend das letzte bestellt (gestern war es sofort lieferbar). Dasselbe bei der Grafikkarte. Gestern bestellt (war lieferbar und auf Lager) und heute nicht mehr.  Der Status wird ganz schön schnell aktualisiert.


----------



## matt1314 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Noch eine Frage: Habe heute bereits das Gehäuse erhalten und gleich mal nach den Kabel der Gehäuselüfter geschaut. Habe dann festgestellt, dass sie so eine Art Adapter haben von einem Stecker mit 3 Löchern zu einem MOLEX (glaub ich) Stecker mit einmal 4 Löchern und einmal vier Steckern. Den Adapter konnte ich abmachen und somit nur den Stecker mit den drei Löchern erhalten. Heißt das, dass ich einen der Gehäuselüfter mit dem Adapter am Mainboard befestigen muss und die anderen ohne Adapter (da CHA_FAN1 vier Stecker hat und CHA_FAN2 und CHA_FAN3 drei Stecker, Bild siehe unten)?

Und noch wollte ich wissen, wo ich die kleinen Kabel namens "POW LED +", "POW LED -", "AC'97 Connector", "POWER" und "RESET" (wenn ich keinen sonst vergessen habe) am Mainboard befestigen muss. Da ich die Mainboard noch nicht hab, würde ich mich freuen, wenn ihr mir das anhand dieses Bildes erklärt. 

http://www.jmt.bg/images/products/19418_37914.jpg


----------



## ich111 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Die Lüfter hängst du an Cha_Fan 2 oder 3 mit den 3 Pins, dann kannst du die Lüfter über die Lüftersteuerung des MBs regeln.


matt1314 schrieb:


> Und noch wollte ich wissen, wo ich die kleinen Kabel namens "POW LED +",  "POW LED -", "AC'97 Connector", "POWER" und "RESET" (wenn ich keinen  sonst vergessen habe) am Mainboard befestigen muss. Da ich die Mainboard  noch nicht hab, würde ich mich freuen, wenn ihr mir das anhand dieses  Bildes erklärt.


Hier musst du einen Blick in die Anleitung des MBs werfen, da steht drin was wohin muss


----------



## matt1314 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Ok, hab heute das große Paket erhalten mit Prozessor, CPU-Kühler, Arbeitsspeicher, Laufwerk, SSD, Windows 7, Netzteil und natürlich Mainboard.

Habe heute im Gehäuse rumgekramt und geschaut, wie ich die Gehäusekabel an das Mainboard anbringe und vor allen Dingen wo. Habe soweit fast alles geklärt und weiß jetzt, wo was rein muss. Ich habe aber noch eine Frage zu Windows 7. Habe die SB-Version von Home Premium 64 bit und der liegen zwei DVDs bei, das Preinstallation Kit und die DVD von Windows 7 selbst. Muss ich jetzt beide installieren oder nur die Windows 7 DVD?


----------



## ich111 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Die Windows DVD reicht


----------



## matt1314 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Alles klar. Und übrigens: An den CHA_FAN1 mit den vier Pins muss ich auch den "mit-den-drei-Löchern-Stecker" anbringen (vom Gehäuselüfter), heißt also ohne MOLEX Adapter. Ein Pin bleibt übrig, bei dem dann im Handbuch des Mainboards "FAN_SPEED_CONTROL" steht.

Im Handbuch des Thermalright HR-02 Macho steht, dass ich den Stecker vom CPU-Lüfter an den PWM Anschluss vom Mainboard anschließen muss. Ich dachte aber, ich muss den an den "CPU_FAN1" Anschluss einstecken. Ist es egal und wie ist das zu verstehen? Außerdem sagen die im Handbuch, ich soll die thermische Paste an den Kühlkörper unten und auf die CPU auftragen soll. Reicht es, wenn ich die Paste nur auf die CPU auftrage?


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Der CPU Fan ist für den Lüfter zuständig der auf dem CPU Kühler ist.

WLP nur auf die CPU auftragen. Nicht am Kühler.
Der Boxed hat schon WLP daher braucht der keine aber der Macho hat sowas nicht. Da trägst du etwas WLP auf die CPU auf und setzt dann den Kühler drauf.


----------



## ich111 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Die Gehäuselüfter hast du richtig angeschlossen, mit dem Molex Adapter laufen die nämlich dauerhaft auf voller Geschwindigkeit und mit der Steuerung des MBs kannst du die regeln. FAN_SPEED_CONTROL dürfte zum Auslesen der Geschwindigkeit des NT Lüfters sein, es haben aber nur wenige NTs diesen Anschluss

Der PWM Anschluss für den Lüfter des CPU Kühlers ist einfach ein 4 Poliger Anschluss, CPU_FAN1 ist dafür perfekt. 

Das Auftragen eines erbsengroßes Kleckses auf die Mitte der CPU reicht, sonst hast du zu viel WLP und die Kühlleistung verschlechtert sich. Einfach durch den Anpressdruck des Kühlers verteilen, vorher evtl etwas hin und her drehen


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Beim Lüfter ist meist ein 7 Volt Adapter bei. Den kannst du nutzen wenn du es leise haben willst. Der wird dann an einen Molex Stecker angeschlossen.


----------



## matt1314 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Naja, beim Macho war kein 7 Volt Adapter dabei.

Auf dem Mainboard gibt es ja noch einen "PWR_FAN", deshalb dachte ich, dass ich dort den CPU Lüfter anbringen muss. Aber gut, dann ist es so richtig, wie ich es mir vorher gedacht habe: Einfach an den "CPU_FAN1" anschließen.

Das mit dem "drei-Löcher-Stecker" meinte ich eigentlich den "CHA_FAN1" Anschluss, der 4 Pins hat, jedoch nur drei davon vom Gehäuselüfter genutzt werden (es gibt auch dort eine Art Einkerbung, wo der Stecker vom einem Gehäuselüfter befestigt wird. Siehe Handbuch hier, Seite 39.)

Und nach welchen Kriterien soll ich die Gehäuselüfter regeln? Woher soll ich wissen, wann die sich schnell drehen sollen und wann nicht? Werden die nicht automatisch geregelt?


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Der PWR Fan ist für den Anschluss des Netzteils damit du dessen Lüfter auslesen kannst. Mehr kann der Anschluss aber nicht. Einen Lüfter damit regeln geht nicht.


----------



## matt1314 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Okay, dann ist das geklärt. Könntest du auch auf meine letzte Frage antworten?


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Meinst du das mit dem Regeln?
Das kannst du im Bios einstellen. Einfach auf der Registerkarte gehen wo Monitoring ist. Da solltest du die Lüfter einstellen können.


----------



## Softy (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

2 langsam drehende Lüfter reichen gut aus, solange Du nicht übertaktest. Wenn Du übertaktest, sind 3 oder 4 Lüfter empfehlenswert.


----------



## matt1314 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Ich hab in meinem Gehäuse 2 140mm Lüfter (vorne und oben) und einen 120mm Lüfter hinten. Reicht das aus?

Und das mit dem Regeln: Ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen, ob die auch automatisch geregelt werden, weil ich ja sonst nicht weiß, wie schnell die sich drehen müssen, um eine optimale Kühlung zu ermöglichen.


----------



## ich111 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Das reicht mehr als aus, achte darauf, dass der obere Lüfter est nach dem Kühler kommt sonst klaut der den die Frischluft


----------



## matt1314 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Wie meinst du das mit "nach dem Kühler kommt"?


----------



## ich111 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Der soll ganz hinten sein, wenn der nämlich vor (näher an der Gehäusefront als der Lüfter des Kühlers) ist dann kriegt der Kühler nicht mehr so viel Luft


----------



## matt1314 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Ja, der ist nicht über dem CPU Kühler (hoffe ich). Aber ich hab noch eine Frage: Das Mainboard hat ja neben einem ATX Power Connector auch noch den ATX 12V Power Connector. An meinem Netzteil (Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 600W) ist jedoch kein einzelner 8 Pin Stecker, sondern zwei 4 Pin Stecker. Kann ich die ohne Probleme zusammen reinstecken?


----------



## Softy (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Ja, Du kannst den 2x 4pin Stecker verwenden.


----------



## matt1314 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Okay, dann kann ich mir sicher sein, dass das funktioniert. Ich warte noch auf die Grafikkarte, dann wird alles zusammengebaut. Würdet ihr mir dazu raten, Gummi-Handschuhe während es Zusammenbaus zu tragen, um nicht mit den Fingern Kontakte zu berühren?


----------



## Softy (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Brauchst Du eigentlich nicht. Vorher solltest Du Dich elektrostatisch entladen (z.B. am nicht lackierten Teil eines Heizkörpers), und die Komponenten am Rand anfassen, also nicht auf irgendwelchen Kontakten rumpatschen.


----------



## matt1314 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Naja, zur Sicherheit kann man das ja machen.  Ich bräuchte noch Tipps, wie ich am besten die Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU auftrage. Wie groß soll der WLP Fleck sein und wo soll der am besten aufgetragen werden? Womit soll die WLP am besten verteilt werden (um die WLP nicht zu verschmieren)?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*



matt1314 schrieb:


> Naja, zur Sicherheit kann man das ja machen.  Ich bräuchte noch Tipps, wie ich am besten die Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU auftrage. Wie groß soll der WLP Fleck sein und wo soll der am besten aufgetragen werden? Womit soll die WLP am besten verteilt werden (um die WLP nicht zu verschmieren)?


 
Ein kleiner Tropfen in der Mitte, 0,7 Gramm ungefähr.

Dann nimmst du eine alte Kreditkarte und schnippelst sie so, dass sie eine Art Spachtel wird. Damit verteilst du es gleichmäßig und dünn auf.


----------



## matt1314 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Muss die CPU irgendwie gesäubert werden, wie es meistens in Anleitungen steht? Oder ist das nicht unbedingt nötig?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*



matt1314 schrieb:


> Muss die CPU irgendwie gesäubert werden, wie es meistens in Anleitungen steht? Oder ist das nicht unbedingt nötig?


 
Die ganze CPU säubern? 

Den Heatspreader kannst du mit Spiritus und einem Tuch abwischen. Oder aber nur mit einem Tuch. - Wichtig ist, dass du den Heatspreader, wenn nötig, nur mit höchst sauberen Fingern berührst, da sonst Fett oder Öl die Wärmeübertragung negativ beeinflussen könnte.


----------



## coroc (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Ich würde Isopropanol zum säubern nehmen, das Zeugs verdampft und hinterlässt keine Schlieren


----------



## Adi1 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Den Heatspreader mit Spiritus und Küchenrolle reinigen und danach nicht mehr berühren.


----------



## matt1314 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Ok, ich denke ich nehme ein einfaches Mikrofasertuch zum Rüberstreichen.

Noch eine andere Frage: Wie soll ich den HR-02 Macho auf die CPU positionieren? Ich meine, mit welcher Seite soll der platziert werden, sodass ich auch noch den Arbeitsspeicher einsetzen kann? Der Sockel ist ja quadratisch, deshalb weiß ich nicht genau, wie ich den CPU Kühler raufsetzen muss.


----------



## ich111 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Ich würde den so aufsetzen, dass er Richtung Heck bläßt, dann kann man den Arbeitsspeicher auch noch gut ein- und ausbauen (Man muss nur den Lüfter abmontieren)


----------



## matt1314 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Am Heck ist bei mir aber der obere Lüfter platziert. Wäre es nicht besser, wenn er in Richtung der Festplatten bläst? So ist er bei den meisten Leuten auf YouTube platziert.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

nein wäre es nicht, das stört den Airflow
Hinten ist bei der obere
bläst bei dir nicht eienre aus dem Heck raus?


----------



## matt1314 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Nein nein, ich hab in meinem Cooler Master 690 II Advanced (NVIDIA Edition) einen 140mm Lüfter oben und natürlich auch einen 120mm Lüfter hinten. Deshalb war ich mir nicht sicher, ob nicht der obere Lüfter den Lüfter des CPU Kühlers stört.

Sprich sowie hier einbauen oder nicht (also mit dem Rücken zu den USB etc. Anschlüssen)?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Baue ihn so ein das der Lüfter die Luft vin vorne nimmt und hinten wieder rausbläst


----------



## matt1314 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Wie soll denn das gehen?

Und wegen der Wärmeleitpaste: Ich habe mal gelesen, dass es gut sein soll, etwas WLP auf die Mitte der CPU aufzutragen und dann sogleich den Kühler darauf zu setzen, der dann die WLP selbst verteilt. Stimmt das oder nicht?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juni 2012)

So




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*



matt1314 schrieb:


> Wie soll denn das gehen?


 
So: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-thermalright-hr-02-macho-passiv-dsc03335.jpg



matt1314 schrieb:


> Und wegen der Wärmeleitpaste: Ich habe mal gelesen, dass es gut sein soll, etwas WLP auf die Mitte der CPU aufzutragen und dann sogleich den Kühler darauf zu setzen, der dann die WLP selbst verteilt. Stimmt das oder nicht?


 
Ob du tropfst und montierst oder tropfst, verstreichst und dann montierst macht keinen sehr großen Unterschied.
Ich würde allerdings verstreichen.


----------



## matt1314 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Da hast du aber zwei Lüfter.

Edit: @DieMangoKiwi: Ja, so wollte ich das auch machen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

denke dir den in der mitte weg und voila hast du deinen Lüfter
Oder einfach bei MangKiwi schauen


----------



## ich111 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*



matt1314 schrieb:


> Da hast du aber zwei Lüfter.
> 
> Edit: @DieMangoKiwi: Ja, so wollte ich das auch machen.


Das war mit nach hinten rausblaßen gemeint, wenn der Lüfter hinten dran wär wärs raussaugen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> denke dir den in der mitte weg und voila hast du deinen Lüfter
> Oder einfach bei MangoKiwi schauen


 
hab ichs nicht gesagt?


----------



## coroc (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Aber Spiritus muss abgewischt werden. Isopropanol riecht so schön nach Artzt...


----------



## matt1314 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Okay, also mit dem Kühlkörper zur Gehäusewand. Habs auch in einem Video gehört, dass der Macho auch extra so gebaut wurde, um die Luft einzusaugen und dann über den hinteren Gehäuselüfter aus dem Gehäuse zu befördern.

Eine andere Frage: Muss ich den Intel Rapid Storage Technology-Treiber für das Mainboard installieren? Hat der Treiber irgendwelche Vorteile? Habe gelesen, dass der den Microsoft AHCI Treiber durch den von Intel ersetzt.


----------



## matt1314 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Komischerweise Doppelpost... :S


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Nein brauchst du nicht. Den Treiber kannst du weglassen.


----------



## matt1314 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Okay, dann lass ich den weg. Muss ich beide USB 3.0 Treiber installieren oder nur einen? Also ASMedia USB 3.0-Treiber und/oder Intel USB 3.0-Treiber.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Du brauchst beide Treiber.


----------



## ich111 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Kommt drauf an wie viele USB 3.0 Anschlüsse du brauchst. Wenn du den internen und 2 an der Blende willst, dann reicht der Intel


----------



## matt1314 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Okay, danke dir! Meine Grafikkarte wurde heute verschickt, kommt hoffentlich bald an, dann kann ich mit dem Zusammenbau beginnen und eure Tipps dann miteinbeziehen.  Melde mich dann, wenn alles erfolgreich ist.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Der Asmedia ist für den USB Controller da damit du alle USB 3 Ports des Panels nutzen kannst. Es ist albern den weg zulassen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Asmedia ist für den USB Controller da damit du alle USB 3 Ports des Panels nutzen kannst. Es ist albern den weg zulassen.


 
Da hat er recht
Und viel Spaß mit dem Zeug


----------



## matt1314 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

So, alles bereit zum Zusammenbau, morgen oder übermorgen gehts dann los! Drückt mir die Daumen! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## coroc (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Du schaffst das


----------



## Softy (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Sieht super aus  Dann viel Spaß beim Basteln


----------



## matt1314 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Werde ich hoffentlich haben. 

*An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich bei euch fett bedanken für die über 20 Seiten Beratung und Antworten zu meinen Noob-Fragen. Was hätte ich ohne euch gemacht, meinen fettesten und größten Dank an euch!!! *


----------



## coroc (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*



matt1314 schrieb:


> *An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich bei fett bedanken für die über 20 Seiten Beratung und Antworten zu meinen Noob-Fragen. Was hätte ich ohne euch gemacht, meinen fettesten und größten Dank an euch!!! *


 Wir machen auch die 100 voll Gern geschehen


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Das Netzteil ist aber überdimensioniert.


----------



## coroc (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Netzteil ist aber überdimensioniert.


 Spielt jetzt aber keine Rolle mehr, haben wirs empfohlen?


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*



coroc schrieb:


> Spielt jetzt aber keine Rolle mehr, haben wirs empfohlen?


 
Glaube ich nicht. Das war wohl eine Kurzschlussreaktion.


----------



## coroc (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Wir haben ihm ein anderes empfohlen, aber er hats übersehen


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*



coroc schrieb:


> Wir haben ihm ein anderes empfohlen, aber er hats übersehen


 
Einige sind halt auf dem Netzteilauge blind.


----------



## ich111 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*



Threshold schrieb:


> Einige sind halt auf dem Netzteilauge blind.


 Leider sogar sogenannte Computerspezialisten. Ich habe da eigene Erfahrungen: Im PC meiner Eltern sitzt ein LC Power, weil die unbedingt einen "Spezialisten brauchten" und mir die Zusammenstellung verwehrten


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Du hoffst also dass das LC Power mal durchbrennt und du Recht hast?


----------



## ich111 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Eigenlich nicht, dafür ist der 6000+ zu schade, der leistet gute Dienste (nur in der Abwärme und Energieverbrauch nicht)
Die Leistung des NTs is aber schon Wahnsinn: Da hängt man eine Graka dran die beide PCIe Stecker braucht (260 mit mehr Shadern) und schon startet der PC nicht, zumindest die Schutzschaltungen scheinen also zu funktionieren.
Aktuell hängt die an einem PCIe und 2 Molex

Ich habe ihnen angeraten ein Cougar A zu kaufen.


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Immerhin greifen die Schutzschaltungen aber schon schwach dass das mit den PCIe Steckern nicht geht.
Das sollte doch ein Zeichen sein dass das Netzteil nichts taugt.
Ich verstehe nicht wieso einige immer so verbohrt sind und offensichtliche Anzeichen nicht wahr haben wollen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Vielleicht sind sie auf beiden Augen blind?


----------



## coroc (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Oder denken, das man seinem Sohn nicht vertrauen. LC Power ist halt Schrott, aber vielleicht wollen sie den Oc abrauchen lassen, um einen neuen zu kriegen


----------



## ich111 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Ich glaube nicht, dass die den abrauchen lassen wollen, weil der eh nur zum Surfen und Office genutzt wird. Mein Vater kann damit gar nicht umgehen


----------



## matt1314 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Ich habs tatsächlich übersehen, aber ich hoffe das jetzige Netzteil wird mir keine Probleme bereiten, immerhin soll es ja einigen Tests zufolge ganz gut sein.


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Das Netzteil ist auch ganz gut aber eben mit 600 Watt etwas zu hoch gegriffen.


----------



## matt1314 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Kann man das Auftragen der WLP irgendwie trainieren, um es beim ersten Mal nicht zu versauen?


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Nein kannst du nicht aber viel falsch machen kannst du auch nicht.
Einfach etwas WLP auf die CPU auftragen. Etwas mit den Fingern verteilen und gut.
Sofern du nur ganz wenig nimmst und nicht die halbe Tube darauf ausdrückst reicht das.


----------



## matt1314 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Ich nehme eine alte Kreditkarte zum Verteilen. Das ginge doch auch, oder? Zuerst in alle Seiten verstreichen und dann nochmal hin und her von oben nach unten. Wäre das richtig?


----------



## coroc (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Oder ein Kleks in die Mitte und den Anpressdruck des CPU Kühlers die Arbeit machen lassen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Kannst es aber auch mit der Kreditkarte machen


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*



matt1314 schrieb:


> Ich nehme eine alte Kreditkarte zum Verteilen. Das ginge doch auch, oder? Zuerst in alle Seiten verstreichen und dann nochmal hin und her von oben nach unten. Wäre das richtig?


 
Kreditkarte geht. Nur nicht bis ganz zum Rand. Nicht dass was auf das Board kommt.
einfach etwas verteilen. Das reicht schon. Und nicht zu viel nehmen. Nur ein wenig.


----------



## coroc (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

ẂLP auf Board ist nicht gut, kanns bestätigen


----------



## ich111 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*



coroc schrieb:


> ẂLP auf Board ist nicht gut, kanns bestätigen


 Mit Flüssigmetall wirds noch besser


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

du kannst das Board im Geschirrspüler waschen.


----------



## coroc (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Oder in der Waschmaschine


----------



## matt1314 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Leute? Mal eine kurze Frage: Ich habe alles zusammengebaut und angeschlossen. An den Monitor angeschlossen usw. Ich schalte den PC an, er startet, der Monitor sagt jedoch "VGA signal not detected" oder so. Ich habe den Monitor mit dem DVI-D Kabel mit der Grafikkarte verbunden. Aber immernoch kein Signal. 
Danach ging der PC plötzlich ganz von alleine aus. Strom ist da, aber nichts passiert, wenn ich wieder auf den Start (Power Button) drücke. Was könnte das Problem sein?


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Hast du alles korrekt angeschlossen? Beide Kabel mit dem Mainboard verbunden?


----------



## matt1314 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Ja, den ATX Power Connector und den ATX 12V Power Connector.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Bau das board mal wieder aus und lege es auf den Karton. Dann wieder anschließen. Monitor an die IGP. HDD und Laufwerk kannst du erst mal weglassen. Dann starten.


----------



## matt1314 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Habe gerade festgestellt, dass das Stromkabel kleine Zirpgeräusche macht. Habe sofort den Strom ausgeschaltet und das Netzteil auch.


----------



## matt1314 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Wärmeleitpaste habe ich ja auch auf die CPU aufgetragen... Bitte um dringende Hilfe!!


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Wenn du auf den Startknopf drückst passiert jetzt gar nichts mehr?


----------



## matt1314 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Ja, überhaupt nichts. Am Netzteil (Stromkabel) höre ich dann kleine Knarrgeräusche.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Das Netzteil ist also eingeschaltet.
Das hört sich nicht gut an. 

Mach mal ein Bios Resett.
Also Netzstecker abziehen. Kurz auf den Startknopf drücken und dann die Batterie herausnehmen die auf dem Mainboard ist.
5 Minuten warten und wieder einsetzen. Dann erneut starten.
Schau mal genau auf den Lüfter des Netzteils ob der anlaufen will oder nicht.
Falls du den Lüfter nicht sehen kannst bau das Netzteil anders herum ein sodass du ihn sehen kannst.


----------



## matt1314 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Mit Startknopf meinst den Power Button?


----------



## coroc (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Den vom Gehäuse


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*



matt1314 schrieb:


> Mit Startknopf meinst den Power Button?


 
Ja den. Ich nehme mal an dass du keinen Startknopf auf dem Mainboard hast?


----------



## matt1314 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Doch, auf dem Mainboard ist ein Power und ein Reset Knopf. Ist ja das ASRock Z77 Extreme4. Liegt es vielleicht am Netzteil?


----------



## coroc (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Kannst du ein anderes Nt probieren?


----------



## matt1314 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Kann ich, dafür müsste ich dann alles ausbauen und mühevoll alles reinstecken. Habe ein Antec TruePower 750W TP-750.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Das musst du so oder so machen. Wenn du einen Startknopf hast bau das Board wieder aus und lege es auf den Karton.
Dann Netzteil anschließen und starten.


----------



## matt1314 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Also nichts ans Mainboard anschließen, sondern nur den ATX Power Connector und den ATX 12V Power Connector?


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Monitor kannst du anschließen und auch Maus Tastatur. Sonst brauchst du nichts. Der Rechner sollte starten.
Wenn der nicht will nimmst du das andere Netzteil und probierst es noch mal. Geht das auch nicht machst du ein Bios Resett.


----------



## matt1314 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Okay, ich habe jetzt nur den ATX Power Connector und den ATX 12V Connector angeschlossen mit Monitor, Maus und Tastatur. Muss ich sonst noch was anschließen? Alle Gehäusekabel entfernen außer USB Kabel vom Header?


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Ich zähle noch mal auf.
Board auf Karton legen -- also den vom Mainboard.
24 Pin und 8 Pin anschließen.
Maus und Tastatur anschließen.
Monitor an IGP anschließen.
Rechner starten.


----------



## matt1314 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Ok, habe gerade alles nur ohne Maus und Tastatur probiert. Und siehe da? Die Mainboard sprang an, der CPU-Kühler auch. Der Monitor zeigte das UEFI an. Also was jetzt?


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Das sieht doch super aus. 
Dann hast du einen Fehler beim Einbau gemacht.
Daher ist es jetzt wichtig dass du das Case überprüfst.
Sind alle Abstandshalter eingesetzt?
Ist die I/O Blende richtig eingesetzt?
Bitte das erst kontrollieren. Gegebenenfalls Fotos machen und hochladen falls du dir nicht sicher bist und erst dann das Board wieder einbauen.


----------



## matt1314 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Ich hab gerade auch noch bemerkt, dass das Mainboard nur unter bestimmten Positionen des Stromkabels vom Netzteil anspringt. Das Stromkabel macht dann solche Srrrp-sssrp Geräusche. Manchmal startet das Ding, manchmal auch nicht...


----------



## Softy (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Dann ist es wohl ein Wackelkontakt


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Welches Netzteil ist das?


----------



## matt1314 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 600W.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Cooler Master eben.
Wieso hast du das noch mal genommen? 
Hatten wir nicht ein anderes vorgeschlagen?


----------



## matt1314 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Hier ein Video von mir vom Aufbau:

P6218596 - YouTube


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Hört sich verdammt nach einem Wackler an
Hol dir ein anderes nt


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*



matt1314 schrieb:


> Hier ein Video von mir vom Aufbau:
> 
> P6218596 - YouTube


 
Kannst du mal ein Foto vom Case Innenraum machen?
Ich glaube du hast da einen Fehler bei den Abstandshaltern.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Meinst du daher kommt der wackler?


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Meinst du daher kommt der wackler?


 
Darum geht es nicht.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Woum gehts dann?
Was bringt ihm die korrkte Montage wenn er das Teil nicht mal ankriegt?


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe waren die Abstandshalter nicht korrekt gesetzt und das bedeutet dass es zu einem Kurzschluss kommt wenn du das Board einsetzt. Das kann der Grund sein wieso das Cooler Master jetzt spinnt. Es hat einen Kurzschluss abbekommen und das würde mit jedem Netzteil passieren wenn das nicht geändert wird.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Also gehts doch um den Kurzschluss?
Das mit dem nt kann durchaus seien, kann man das dann eigentlich umtauschen oder nicht


----------



## ich111 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

In der Mitte sind auf jeden Fall mal zu viele Abstandshaltet, insgesamt braucht man für ATX 9 Stück



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Also gehts doch um den Kurzschluss?
> Das mit dem nt kann durchaus seien, kann man das dann eigentlich umtauschen oder nicht


Ich denke mal nicht, dass die es nachweisen können, vor allem muss in den ersten 6 Monaten der Händler nachweisen, dass es der Kunde war


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Also gehts doch um den Kurzschluss?
> Das mit dem nt kann durchaus seien, kann man das dann eigentlich umtauschen oder nicht


 
Klar kannst du es umtauschen. Würde ich auch machen.



ich111 schrieb:


> In der Mitte sind auf jeden Fall mal zu viele Abstandshaltet, insgesamt braucht man für ATX 9 Stück


 
Links sind gar keine wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe. Das geht natürlich nicht.
Daher habe ich nach einem Foto gefragt. Das muss erst mal geklärt werden.
Vorher auf keinem Fall das Board einsetzen.


----------



## matt1314 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Leute, der PC funktioniert jetzt!!! Habe das Stromkabel nochmals fest reingedrückt und der PC ist angesprungen und ich bin im UEFI gelandet! Jetzt erstmal Windows installieren.  Fetten Dank nochmal, ohne euch hätte ich nicht herausgefunden, dass das ein Wackelkontakt war.

Ich werde aber wahrscheinlich trotz alledem das Netzteil mal ersetzen, mal schauen.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Wahrscheinlich hattest du es nie richtig eingesteckt gehabt.
Hast du die Abstandshalter korrekt eingebaut?


----------



## matt1314 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Ja, die habe ich eingebaut.

Ich habe jetzt ein anderes Problem: Mein Monitor sagt jetzt immer "DVI no Signal", obwohl ich den Monitor mit einem DVI Kabel an die GraKa angeschlossen habe. Es besteht auch sicherlich kein Wackelkontakt, da alles fest angezogen ist. Vorher konnte ich ins UEFI, als ich dann neu startete mit der eingelegten Windows DVD, hatte ich plötzlich kein Bild mehr...


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Versuch mal die IGP.


----------



## matt1314 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Habs probiert, dasselbe Problem.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Der Rechner startet aber oder?


----------



## matt1314 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Jetzt läuft es auf einmal. Ich hab den PC ausgeschaltet, Monitor ausgeschaltet, dann PC neu gestartet und nach einiger Zeit den Monitor und jetzt ist alles super. Installiere gerade Windows.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Das musst du mal beobachten.
Im Bios sonst mal die Standard Einstellungen Laden. Vielleicht klappt das nicht immer. Wenn das wieder auftritt nimm mal das andere Netzteil.


----------



## matt1314 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Mit dem anderen Netzteil sitze ich aber hier am zweiten Rechner. Das kann ich doch eigentlich nicht ausbauen...


----------



## coroc (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Doch, mach ihn aus und dann baust du um und meldest dich vom neuen Oder bist du so süchtig?


----------



## matt1314 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Immer, wenn der PC neu startet, hat der Monitor kein Bild. Nur wenn ich ihn komplett aus- und einschalte, ist das Signal da...


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Geh mal ins Bios und lade die Standard Einstellungen.


----------



## matt1314 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

So, melde mich gerade vom neuen PC. Alle Treiber soweit installiert, auch die BIOS Einstellungen sind auf Standard. Bloß beim Neustart des Rechners hat der Monitor nach wie vor kein Bild.

Auch wird meine 1TB Festplatte im Arbeitsplatz (Computer) nicht angezeigt. Lediglich die SSD ist zu sehen.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Das kann am RAM liegen. Hast du mal XMP Geladen?


----------



## matt1314 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Nee. Was ist das und wie lade ich das?


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Im Bios. Das machst du im OC Tweaker Menü. Da sollte was von XMP stehen.


----------



## matt1314 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Ok, da kann ich mal nachgucken. Ist es eine Art Programm oder sowas, das ich starten muss?

Hab so ein Bild gefunden: http://images.anandtech.com/doci/5793/ASRock Z77 Extreme4 BIOS 04 - OC Tweaker.png

Muss ich ein Profil auswählen?


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Nein. Einfach UEFI Bios aufrufen und dann die Registerkarte OC Tweaker. Da müsste was mit XMP Load stehen oder sowas. Da klickst du drauf und suchst dann dein Eintrag aus der eben dafür sorgt dass das XMP Profil der RAMs beim Start ausgelesen wird.


----------



## matt1314 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Ok, da schaue ich gleich mal nach.

Ich habe noch eine Frage: Ich hab die Grafikkarte in den PCI-E 3.0 x16 Slot reingetan, bei GPU-Z steht aber, dass sie zurzeit "x8 3.0" benutzt. Danach wechselt es nach kurzer Zeit auf "x8 1.1".


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Das kann ein Auslesefehler sein.
Hast du denn sonst noch eine Karte verbaut? Soundkarte oder sowas?


----------



## ich111 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Das PCIe im Idle auf 1.1 schaltet ist normal, aber bei x8 bin ich mir nicht sicher (hast du die Graka im obersten Slot?). Das muss man unter Last überprüfen


----------



## matt1314 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Die GraKa ist im unteren Slot. Das sollte aber nichts ausmachen, denn sie hat zwei PCI-E 3.0 x16 Slots, da sie ja für SLI vorgesehen ist. Ich hab gerade irgendwo gelesen, man soll im BIOS "USB 3.0 Turbo" oder so abschalten und dann sollte es funktionieren (also mit x16 statt x8)...


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Nein. Die Grafikkarte in den oberen. Unten hast du nur 8 Lanes. Oben sind es 16.


Nachtrag:
Das kann auch der Grund sein wieso das System nach dem Neustart nicht mehr in die Gänge kommt. Weil die Karte im falschen Slot ist.


----------



## ich111 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Die Hersteller sagen gerne PCIe x16, das heißt aber nur dass er mechanisch PCIe x16 ist, elektrisch (klein gedrucktes etc) kann der auch nur x8 oder x4 sein.
Der Slot der auch x16 verkabelt ist ist immer der, der der CPU am nähesten ist, installiere die Graka daher immer in diesem


----------



## coroc (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Mit x16 hört's sich natürlich besser an als x8, ich sg nur Marketing, stimmt doch, oder?


----------



## matt1314 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Ok, habe die GraKa in den oberen Slot gepackt. Dann alles wieder angeschlossen, gestartet. Ich kam ins UEFI. Habe versucht, dort nochmal die RAM-Stellungen (XMP) zu konfigurieren. Dort aktivierte ich "XMP Profile 1.2" oder so und dann "DDR3-1600". Vorher stand es auf "Auto". Dann habe ich die Einstellungen gespeichert und neu gestartet und der Monitor ging auch danach wieder an!! Ich kam bis zum Windows Bildschirm. Doch plötzlich reagierten Maus und Tastatur nicht auf meine Befehle. Ich habe per Power Button den PC heruntergefahren und danach neu gestartet. Und da erkannte der Monitor wieder nichts und wieder "DVI no signal". Hab den PC ausgeschaltet, kurz gewartet, wieder eingeschaltet und er startete. Wieder UEFI und dann Windows Bildschirm. Maus und Tastatur reagierten nach wie vor nicht. Habe sie dann vom USB 2.0 Anschluss (vom Mainboard) getrennt und an den USB 3.0 angeschlossen. Da reagierten sie plötzlich.

Ich habe so leicht den Eindruck, dass der PC ständig in den Standby Modus oder so wechselt und der Monitor deshalb kein Signal bekommt.

Bei GPU-Z steht jetzt x16 statt x8. Wenigstens das hat klappt. 

Die zweite Festplatte (die WD Caviar Green 1TB WD10EARX) wird immer noch nicht erkannt und nicht bei "Computer" angezeigt. Muss ich da was partitionieren? Bei Datenträgerverwaltung steht "Nicht initialisiert". Hier ein Screenshot:

http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/2929/mcpw8ed7_png.htm


P.S.: Im UEFI habe ich noch einige Einstellungen unter "Advanced" und dann bei "ACPI Configuration" vorgenommen. Ich dachte, dass die Maus und die Tastatur deshalb nicht erkannt werden. Habe aber wieder alles auf "Disabled" gestellt, hat nichts gebracht. Übrigens, wenn die Maus und die Tastatur am USB 2.0 Anschluss dran sind und ich im UEFI bin, dann reagieren sie korrekt. Nur halt nicht, wenn ich im Windows Bildschirm lande.

Edit: Jetzt funktionieren wieder Maus und Tastatur. Habe sie einfach getauscht und die funktionieren jetzt.

Edit 2: So, jetzt wird auch die zweite Festplatte erkannt. Juhuu! Habe sie initialisiert und formatiert. Jetzt wird sie angezeigt. Bleibt nur noch das mit dem Monitor...

Und noch eine Frage: Wie kann ich Programme auf meiner 1TB Festplatte installieren? Jedes Mal, wenn ich etwas auf der installieren will, wird irgendein Programm auf der SSD installiert und nicht auf der 1TB HDD.


----------



## Softy (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*



matt1314 schrieb:


> Und noch eine Frage: Wie kann ich Programme auf meiner 1TB Festplatte installieren? Jedes Mal, wenn ich etwas auf der installieren will, wird irgendein Programm auf der SSD installiert und nicht auf der 1TB HDD.



Du darfst die Installationen nicht automatisch ausführen lassen, sondern "benutzerdefiniert" oder "erweiterte Einstellungen"  oder so auswählen. Dann kannst Du den Installationspfad selbst festlegen (also z.B. D:\Tools)


----------



## matt1314 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Habe ich ja auch gemacht. Habe Laufwerk E: ausgewählt. Die ist meine zweite Festplatte (1TB). Als ich dort nachschaute, war dort nichts, sondern nur auf der SSD.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Was du noch mal machen könntest ist das Bios auf den neuesten Stand zu bringen.
Welche Bios Version hast du jetzt und welche ist die neueste?


----------



## matt1314 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Ich hab die Version 1.20. Die neueste ist die 1.70.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Dann lade dir die neueste Version herunter und flash das Bios. Dazu die Flash Funktion im Bios selbst verwenden.


----------



## matt1314 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Aber wenn der PC dann neu startet, erkennt er doch wahrscheinlich wieder nicht den Monitor und ich sitze dann wieder im Dunkeln... Hab ein bisschen Angst davor.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Das ist aber dann egal da das Bios dann das neue ist.
Sobald der Rechner neu startet weißt du dass das Bios erneut wurde und dass es auch geklappt hat.
Wenn der Monitor wieder nicht angehen sollte machst du einfach den Rechner aus und danach wieder an.


----------



## matt1314 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Ok, BIOS ist geflasht, Problem besteht. Monitor wurde nach Neustart wieder nicht erkannt. Musste Rechner wieder mit dem Power Button ausschalten und nach kurzer Zeit wieder einschalten. Dann ging es. Im UEFI steht jetzt 1.70.

Auf dem Mainboard gibt es ja auch noch so eine Funktion namens "Dr. Debug". Ich hab im Handbuch nachgeschaut. Die Sache ist, dass wenn der Monitor nicht erkannt wird, die Digitalanzeige "00" angezeigt wird. Im Handbuch steht das für "Not used". Was soll denn das jetzt heißen? Dass das Mainboard hinüber ist oder was? Könnte doch eigentlich nicht sein, denn es funktioniert ja, nur der Monitor wird nicht erkannt. Ich bin überfragt, ich hab keine Ideen mehr.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Das Bios Update hat geklappt. Das ist sicher nur hat es nichts an dem Problem geändert. 
Hast du 1 oder 2 RAM Riegel verbaut?


----------



## matt1314 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Ich hab 4 RAM Module mit jeweils 4 GB. Die werden aber alle erkannt.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Benutze aber trotzdem mal nur einen. Das kann auch ein Grund sein und jetzt gilt es Fehler auszuschließen. Also als ersten schauen ob es nicht am RAM liegt. Du kannst die IGP noch mal testen ob es dort genauso ist.


----------



## matt1314 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Okay. Drei Module rausgenommen, gestartet. Alles super. Neustart, wieder Monitor nicht erkannt.


----------



## coroc (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Hast du ne andere Graka zum testen?


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

gut. Dann liegt es nicht an den RAM.
IGP ausprobiert?


----------



## matt1314 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Ja, das Problem besteht auch mit der IGP. Hab auch schon ein anderes DVI Kabel probiert und auch ein VGA Kabel. Immer dasselbe.


----------



## coroc (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Dann würde ich von einem CPU Mainboard Defekt ausgehen


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*



matt1314 schrieb:


> Ja, das Problem besteht auch mit der IGP. Hab auch schon ein anderes DVI Kabel probiert und auch ein VGA Kabel. Immer dasselbe.


 
Dann kann es nur vom Board kommen.


----------



## matt1314 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Aber das Board geht doch an. Wenn es defekt wäre, würde es doch nicht starten, oder?


----------



## coroc (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

DIe Verständigung zwischen Board und Graka ist kaputt, könnte es auch die CPU sein?


----------



## matt1314 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Ich denke nicht, denn ich hab sie ganz vorsichtig in den Sockel gepackt, den Deckel geschlossen und dann WLP aufgetragen. Danach den Kühler rauf.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*



matt1314 schrieb:


> Aber das Board geht doch an. Wenn es defekt wäre, würde es doch nicht starten, oder?


 
Wenn der Fehler von IGP und GraKa kommt und du RAM ausschließen kannst bleibt nur das Board übrig.
Hast du ein anderes Netzteil da das du ausprobieren kannst?


----------



## matt1314 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Ja, habe ich. Aber eigentlich kann es nicht am Board liegen, denn es läuft ja. Nur beim Neustart erkennt er den Monitor nicht.

Das andere Netzteil hat nur einen 20 Pin Stecker und keinen 24 Pin. Außerdem hat es, glaube ich, keinen 8 Pin ATX 12V Power Connector, sondern nur 4 Pin. Ist ein Antec TruePower New TP-750 mit 750W.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*



matt1314 schrieb:


> Ja, habe ich. Aber eigentlich kann es nicht am Board liegen, denn es läuft ja. Nur beim Neustart erkennt er den Monitor nicht.


 
Natürlich kann es am Board liegen. Wenn das System neu gestartet wird muss das Board das Signal zur Grafik ausgeben dass der Monitor eingeschaltet wird. Das erfolgt aber nicht und daher bleibt der Monitor aus.
Da das sowohl von der Grafikkarte als auch von der IGP kommt kann es nicht an der Grafikkarte liegen. Ergo bleibt nur das Board über.


----------



## matt1314 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Na gut, soll ich jetzt das Board an HWV zurückschicken und ein neues bestellen?


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Ich würde trotzdem mal eine andere Grafikkarte testen und wieso hat das Antec nur einen 20 Pin Stecker?
Das hat einen 24 Pin. Du musst nur mal schauen.


----------



## matt1314 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Wahrscheinlich hab ich nicht genau geschaut. Ich hab halt noch meine alte Sapphire Radeon HD5770 Vapor-X 1GB im zweiten PC verbaut.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Die kannst du eben ausprobieren. Einfach einbauen und schauen wie sich die verhält.
Wichtig ist jetzt dass du die einzelnen Komponenten ausschließen kannst.
Aber ich tippe auf das Board. Sonst fällt mir da nichts mehr ein.


----------



## matt1314 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Soeben das andere Netzteil ausprobiert. Nur CPU, CPU Kühler, RAM, Strom und IGP mit Monitor angeschlossen. Das Ding startete und ich konnte im UEFI einen Neustart mit STRG+ALT+ENTF durchführen ohne dass das Board die Dr. Debug Zahl "00" anzeigte. Auch das zweite und dritte Mal hat es geklappt. Danach aber nicht mehr. Startet super von neu aus (nachdem ich das Board mit dem Power Button ausgeschaltet hatte), aber beim Neustart nicht. Immer "00". Ich dachte schon, dass das Problem im Netzteil lag, scheint dem aber nicht so zu sein.

Zuvor hatte ich noch die Null-Methode ausprobiert. Nur CPU, CPU Kühler und Strom angeschlossen, sogar RAM ausgelassen. Danach startete ich das Ding, der interne Lautsprecher piepte drei Mal und das Board zeigte die Zahl "53" an, welche für "Memory not detected" steht. Wenn das Board oder die CPU defekt wären, dürfte der Speaker nicht piepen. Hat er aber, deshalb denke ich jetzt, dass das Board in Ordnung ist und die CPU auch. Danach habe ich die RAM Module nacheinander in verschiedenen Positionen angebracht. Zuerst einen, dann zwei, drei und letztendlich alle vier. Doch es blieb auch bei einem Modul in allen Steckplätzen beim "00". Der Arbeitsspeicher sollte also auch in Ordnung sein.

Habe gestern schon an den ASRock Support geschrieben, habe noch keine Antwort.

Ich hab wirklich keine Ideen mehr. Laut Null-Methode sollte das Board in Ordnung sein. Es kann jedoch keinen simplen Neustart durchführen. Deshalb würde es keinen Sinn mehr machen, die Grafikkarte zu tauschen, da noch nicht einmal die IGP erkannt wird und das Board auf "00" steht.


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Es kann nur am Board liegen. Ich würde es tauschen.


----------



## matt1314 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Ok, 14 Tage sind bei mir noch nicht rum, d.h. ich rufe mal bei HWV an und frage dann nach einem Ersatz. Seit heute steht im UEFI eine CPU Temperatur von -.5 °C und eine MB Temperatur von -1.0 °C. Jetzt leuchtet die "00" auch wenn der PC an ist. Die Lüfter Drehzahlen stehen jetzt alle auf so 65000 noch was RPM und nach dem Herunterfahren läuft der PC immer noch. Also ich glaube es geht los...


----------



## matt1314 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Wenn ich dann ein neues Board habe, muss ich dann Windows und alle Treiber neu installieren oder ist das nicht nötig?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Soweit ich mich erinnere ist das alles auf der HDD, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das Komplikationen macht


----------



## Softy (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*



matt1314 schrieb:


> Wenn ich dann ein neues Board habe, muss ich dann Windows und alle Treiber neu installieren oder ist das nicht nötig?


 
Meistens funktioniert das ohne Neuinstallation, dennoch würde ich Windows neu installieren. Ist die sauberere Lösung.


----------



## matt1314 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Ok, danke sehr. Muss ich auf der CPU die WLP erneuern bevor ich den Kühler darauf setze oder kann ich auf die alte neue WLP darauf machen und dann verteilen?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*



matt1314 schrieb:


> Muss ich auf der CPU die WLP erneuern bevor ich den Kühler darauf setze oder kann ich auf die alte neue WLP darauf machen und dann verteilen?


 
Komplett neu.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*



matt1314 schrieb:


> Ok, danke sehr. Muss ich auf der CPU die WLP erneuern bevor ich den Kühler darauf setze oder kann ich auf die alte neue WLP darauf machen und dann verteilen?


 
MMusst ne neue drauftuen


----------



## matt1314 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Ok, und womit entferne ich die alte am besten? Ich hab leider kein Benzin oder Spiritus zu Hause.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*



matt1314 schrieb:


> Ok, und womit entferne ich die alte am besten? Ich hab leider kein Benzin oder Spiritus zu Hause.


 
Mit einer Küchenrolle ganz sorgfältig alles entfernen. Danach nochmal mit Küchenrolle polieren.

Sorg dafür, dass deine Hände sauber sind.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Und davor entladen an der Heizung wäre auch ne gute Idee


----------



## matt1314 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Danke Leute für eure Hilfe, habe alles gründlich mit Küchenrolle entfernt und poliert. Jetzt hoffe ich aufs neue Mainboard.


----------



## matt1314 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Hurra! Gestern neues Mainboard erhalten UND einen möglichen Fehler gefunden! Ich hatte zwei Abstandhalter zu viel eingeschraubt, somit erfolgte beim Neustart anscheinend ein Kurzschluss, da das MB Kontakt zum Gehäuse hatte. Wäre nicht darauf gekommen, wenn ich nicht noch ein wenig im Netz recherchiert und dann jemanden gefunden hätte, der dasselbe Problem hatte. 

Gestern habe ich alles zusammengebaut mit der neuen Mainboard. Alle Lüfter wurden erkannt, die Temperaturen und Drehzahlen im UEFI sind jetzt korrekt und die Dr. Debug LED zeigt jetzt nicht mehr "00" an. Nachdem ich den Rechner zusammengebaut habe, ließ ihn für so ungefähr eine Stunde laufen und habe dann mich gewagt, den Rechner mal neu zu starten. Und siehe da!!! Er startete problemlos neu!  Scheint mir wohl echt ein dummer Fehler unterlaufen zu sein, stimmts?

Dann hoffe ich mal, dass der Rechner jetzt so weiter problemlos läuft.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Freut mich fuer dich dass er jetzt läuft
Und hoffentlich bleibt das auch noch ne weile so,  wenn nicht dann melde dich einfsch wieder


----------



## matt1314 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Das hoffe ich sehr, dass der lange so korrekt laufen wird.

Mal noch eine Frage: Habe jetzt Prime95 für einige Minuten laufen lassen, um die maximalen Temperaturen der CPU zu beobachten. Die niedrigste Wert lag bei 58°C (Kern #0), der höchste bei 66°C (Kern #1). Ist das so in Ordnung?


----------



## Softy (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Bis 70°C ist OK. Hast Du übertaktet? Welchen CPU-Kühler hast Du?


----------



## matt1314 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Nein, übertaktet habe ich nicht, sonst würde ich es sagen.  Ich habe den Thermalright HR-02 Macho. Hier in Berlin ist es jedoch ziemlich warm draußen.


----------



## Softy (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Die Temperaturen sind trotzdem zu hoch. Hast Du vielleicht zuviel Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen? Sitzt der Kühler richtig?

Ist der Lüfter so montiert, dass er die Luft durch den Kühlkörper drückt?


----------



## matt1314 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

WLP habe ich nur eine dünne Schicht aufgetragen, so wie es sein soll. Der Kühler sitzt auch fest drauf. Die Luft wird von vorne (durch den 140mm Lüfter) nach hinten zum hinteren Gehäuselüfter transportiert. So ist es ja beim Macho vorgesehen, da er etwas nach hinten gekippt ist.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Benutz mal ein anderes Auslesprogramm.


----------



## Professor Theorie (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

ist Ivy-Bridge, was will man erwarten 

das ganze kann auch noch über 70 gehen, wie sehen denn die anderen Kerne aus? Intel gibt 105 Grad als Maximum an, ich würde mal 80-85 Grad als langfristig kritische Grenze betrachten.
Das ganz kann aber auch ein Messfehler sein, wer weiß...

Hach, wenn Intel einfach mal löten würde, dann würde der 3570k als *der* OC-Prozessor in die Geschichte eingehen 

Als Ausleseprog würde ich mal Coretemp und HWMonitor nehmen


----------



## matt1314 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Ich benutze Core Temp. Habe auch gerade HWMonitor heruntergeladen. Kern #2 war bei 63°C, Kern #3 bei 58°C oder so.

Die CPU würde ja aber sowieso nie komplett 100% ausgelastet sein wie bei Prime95, denke ich mal. Von daher hoffe ich, dass ich im grünen Bereich bin.


----------



## Professor Theorie (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

die Temps sind eig unproblematisch (auch wenn sie 10 Grad höher sind als bei jedem Sandy-OC, aber da kannst du nichts für  )

Auch wenn die CPU nie so ausgelastet ist, die maximale Taktrate wird des öfteren auf ein paar Kernen anliegen, und dort sind dann ähnliche Temperaturen zu sehen.


----------



## matt1314 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Naja, die Ivy Bridge soll ja auch etwas wärmer sein laut einigen anderen Forenbeiträgen etc. Die Sandy Bridge ist von der 32nm-Generation und Ivy Bridge von der 22nm-Generation, dadurch eine kleinere Fläche und mehr Wärme. Und mehr kann ich auch nicht tun, denn ich hab zwei 140mm Gehäuselüfter (vorne und oben), einen 120mm Gehäuselüfter (Heck), den 140mm CPU-Lüfter, der am Kühlkörper steckt und eine dünne WLP Schicht auf der CPU. Ich denke mal, wenn es etwas kühler draußen ist, dann sollten die Temperaturen auch niedriger sein. Bei uns waren heute so ~30°C. Danach hats geregnet, was für eine kleine Abkühlung gesorgt hat.


----------



## Professor Theorie (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

das Problem liegt nicht an dir, sondern an der Tatsache, dass Ivy Bridge nicht verlötet wird, sondern mit WLP das DIE mit der "Abdeckung" verbindet. WLP hat eine wesentlich geringere Wärmeleitfähigkeit als die Lötmaterialien, dadurch wird Ivy-Bridge wesentlich wärmer. Würde gelötet werden, wären die Temps wesentlich niedriger als bei Sandy-Bridge.

Wie bereits gesagt, die Temperaturen gehen in Ordnung.


----------



## matt1314 (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~1510 €*

Tatsächlich, laut einigen Kundenrezensionen auf Amazon stimmt es wohl, dass die Temperatur der CPU sogar im Standardtakt bei ungefähr 37°C  und unter Vollast bei so 70°C liegt (bei mir ist es ein wenig kühler). Kann man da wohl nichts machen. Aber bei mir laufen alle Gehäuselüfter und der CPU-Lüfter am Kühlkörper auf der höchsten Stufe, denke, dass alles okay sein sollte.

Heute übrigens Lucid Virtu MVP aktualisiert und zweimal problemlos neugestartet!


----------

